# Revue Zenith Defy Classic Skeleton Ceramic



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Salut les compatriotes,

Aujourd'hui je vous propose la revue de ma *Zenith Defy Classic*, une montre squelettée tout en céramique noire.


----------

